# Welches Ajax Framework



## heidiweber (19. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Ajax-Framework.

Prinzipell möchte ich erstmal eine Suche realisieren, die mir Suchvorschläge gleich beim Eintippen anzeigt (wenn möglich auch gleich die Anzahl der möglichen Treffer) - so wie bei Google...

Weitere Ajax-Funktionen, wie z.B. einen Kalender oder dass sich Text auf der Seite aktualisiert, ohne dass die komplette Seite neu geladen wird, wären auch nicht schlecht.

Kompatibel muss alles mit JSP sowie Struts 1 sein und natürlich in Eclipse laufen (als PlugIn wäre super). 

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Vielen Dank
Heidi


----------



## Noctarius (19. Aug 2010)

Zur Not ganz einfach nur JQuery


----------



## mvitz (19. Aug 2010)

Alternativ gibts dann noch die Möglichkeit über DWR (DWR - Easy Ajax for JAVA) auf Java Funktionen, die auf dem Server laufen zuzugreifen.


----------



## Noctarius (19. Aug 2010)

Dann kann man auch GWT nutzen aber ich vermute mal, dass es möglichst schlank sein soll, oder?


----------



## mvitz (19. Aug 2010)

Ich würde jetzt behaupten, dass zwischen GWT und DWR doch noch ein massiver Unterschied besteht.

DWR gibt einem die Möglichkeit ausgewählte Methoden per JS auf dem Server auszuführen und die Rückgabewerte dann halt manuell weiter zu verarbeiten. Z.B. für so etwas wie die google-suggest Funktion, kann man einfach die Funktion in Java auf dem Server schreiben, die einem für eine Eingabe alle weiteren Vorschläge zurück gibt, diese Funktion wird per DWR nun auch per JS aufrufbar und kann dann in Verbindung mit z.B. jQuery dazu genutzt werden den Vorschlag auch visuell darzustellen.

GWT ist ja dann direkt mit eigenen Widgets usw., also wesentlich schwergewichtiger (zumindest auf den ersten Blick)


----------



## Noctarius (20. Aug 2010)

Nö ich kann auch bei GWT die Browsereigenen Widgets nutzen und nur die Kommunikation über das GWT RPC abhandeln.


----------



## cr4ch (20. Aug 2010)

Zum Nachrüsten von Ajax Funktionalität (da du ja Struts 1 wohl beibehalten willst) kann ich DWR eigentlich empfehlen.
Hab auch ein Projekt am laufen, das noch auf Struts 1 basiert ...
Verwendet für sowas DWR + Dojo (FilteringSelect)


----------



## mvitz (20. Aug 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Nö ich kann auch bei GWT die Browsereigenen Widgets nutzen und nur die Kommunikation über das GWT RPC abhandeln.



Danke, für mich stellte sich GWT bisher immer nur als komplettes Web-Framework da, dass aus Java dann komplette alles in JS umwandelt.


----------



## heidiweber (23. Aug 2010)

Vielen Dank euch allen. 

Da habe ich die nächsten Tage ja viel zu tun Werde die 3 Frameworks mal testen und mich bestimmt nochmals melden.

Wünsche euch eine schöne Woche.
Grüße
Heidi


----------

